# Who Inspires You?



## NikkiHorror (Jan 2, 2007)

Who are your favorite makeup artists?  Idols in the industry?  Who inspires your work and makes you want to be better??

I am just in awe of Jack Pierce's work.  He was the man behind the famous horror monsters of Universal Studios in the 1950's.  He created the faces and personas of everyone from Frankenstein to The Invisible Man.  I'd love to be doing something like that someday!


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 2, 2007)

bazaar magazine is always an inspiration.
pat mcgrath is the go-to make-up guru in allure and she's awesome
tom pechaux (sp?) is also in allure sometimes
dick page
i went to a MAC seminar last yr and one of the senior artists, victor, is awesome. he does paris hilton's as well as missy elliot's make up sometimes and every time i see them in magazines, i always wonder if he did it; kinda makes u feel like part of it, since i got to see him in person


----------



## amoona (Jan 2, 2007)

ok i'm not on my stuff like a lot of u ladies so i dont know any big time make-up artists. i get inspired by a lot of the artists i see at the mac counters that i frequent and not to mention a lot of u ladies. i love stealing a lot of looks i see on here haha.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 3, 2007)

Kevyn Aucoin, Billy B, fashion magazines, and the ladies on here!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 3, 2007)

Mine would have to be Sam Fine. I love him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He makes every woman he touches look like gold. I have his book and everything. I eventually want to lighten my brows like he does in his book, but I'm too chicken right now. As far as MAC Artist's I'd have to say Devin and Leila aka MACGoddess.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 3, 2007)

Sam Fine is one of my favorites and so is Oscar James.  I am also a big fan of Roxanna Floyd


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 3, 2007)

When it comes to hair and make-up inspiration, I have a massive book about the famous photographer from the 40s and 50s Bernard of Hollywood.  It's full of soo many gorgeous photos of pin-up ladies, and I marked all the pages with close-ups of their faces so I could study the looks. I have quite a few books like this, and I never get bored reading through them again and again, I always see something new to try


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 3, 2007)

i get tunnes of inspiration from a russian hair& make up magazine called "dolores", they have the most amazing things in there and i can stare at it for hours!
since i'm doing a lot of bodypainting aswell, my 'idols' are- carolyn cowan, craig tracy and jinny (and the two last ones i'm lucky to know in person!)


----------



## whitnie (Jan 4, 2007)

Kevyn Aucoin.


----------



## Damfino (Jan 4, 2007)

Aaaa that is so cool someone else adores Jack Pierce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's actually a DVD out there about him, they kind of did a stage show dedicated to him. 

Of course there's also Kevyn Aucoin... he actually turned me from a makeup hater into someone that not only learned to love & respect it, but use it to bring up my self-esteem at a point in my life where I didn't even want to live anymore. I will always be heartbroken that he passed away before I could meet him.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 5, 2007)

pat mcgrath hands down for me! i also adore kevyn aucoin


----------



## shooting star (Jan 6, 2007)

Mally Roncal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Kevyn Aucoin too.


----------



## ette (Jan 6, 2007)

Of course of love Kevyn Aucoin and Pat McGraff, but I love looking at www.thewallgroup.com, they have wonderful artists there and their work is incredible.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jan 6, 2007)

although they aren't makeup artists...richie rich and traver rains. just because they are so much fun and colorful...i love colorful rainbow stuff, and i often do that in my makeup.


----------



## sharyn (Jan 8, 2007)

Alexis Vogel - She does Pam Andersons Make up and many other very sexy ladies make up
Magazines like the Playboy - dont have to explain that one, right?
Marylin Monroe; she's a legend
Brigitte Bardot; ditto
Jayne Mansfield;ditto
Amy Lee (Evanescence) - gotta love her for the way she does the smokey eye and dark lipstick

donno if that counts but I also adore Mariah Carey's make up and style!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 8, 2007)

*Rick Baker* is the ultimate inspiration to me. He's a real master in the SFX world. For those who like him, check his work out in "An American Wereworlf in London" and "Planet of the Apes" it will totally blow you guys away! 

There are other artists that I admire like *Dick Smith* (of course... did I have to mention him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), *Mark Coulier* (the guy who made Sam Neil's and Martin Short's mu on "Merlin" and the beautiful creatures in "Nightbreed"), *Rob Bottin* ("Legend", "Total Recall") & *Nick Dudman* ("Harry Potter", "The 5th Element", "The Mummy"). 

In fashion, I love *Pat McGrath* & *Carole Lasnier* (a french makeup artist, who works for Citizen K magazine and did the makeup for the concert of the french singer Mylène Farmer).


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 8, 2007)

David Horne & Alexsandra Byrne!


----------



## Katja (Jan 8, 2007)

*Specktra in general.  And Cheetos.  The crunchy ones.*


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Specktra in general. And Cheetos. The crunchy ones.*_

 





 w/Specktra. But Cheetos? Lol.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shlomit_mp* 

 
_i get tunnes of inspiration from a russian hair& make up magazine called "dolores", they have the most amazing things in there and i can stare at it for hours!
since i'm doing a lot of bodypainting aswell, my 'idols' are- carolyn cowan, craig tracy and jinny (and the two last ones i'm lucky to know in person!)_

 
hmm a russian magazine? really? I'm russian myslef and I've yet to see a  Russian magazine with good makeup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But i'm intrigued, gotta look it up


----------



## aziajs (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_Sam Fine is one of my favorites and so is Oscar James.  I am also a big fan of Roxanna Floyd_

 
Oscar is a hairstylist, right?


----------



## clamster (Jun 15, 2007)

Pat mcgrath, dick page, james kaliardos(he does a lot of CHANEL fashion shows)


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 16, 2007)

All of the ones that you all mentioned, of course.  

These as well!

www.viktorijabowers.com
www.kabukimagic.com
www.makeupbytym.com
www.ralphsiciliano.com
http://jedroot.com/makeup/yw/wada-bio.php 
(Yuki Wada)

http://art-dept.com/hairandmakeup/dellorto/index.html 
(Sylvia Dell 'Orto)

I have no words for what these MUAs do for me.

NaturalSister19


----------



## User49 (Jun 16, 2007)

Kevyn Aucoin and Pat Mcgrath! Inspiration: gwen s., spektra people!, mac make up in general (the colour choice!!) Elle magazine beauty pages, people who bother to put on nice make up!, alicia keys and christina a always have awesome make up ( does any1 know they're make up artist names?)


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 16, 2007)

Ashunta Sheriff works on Alicia Keys very often.

www.jaicooper.com

And it seems that Billy B is in Christina's speed dial.

www.billlybbeauty.com

All of the top artists seem to get their hands on all of the hottest stars.

Francesca Talot is obvisouly Beyonce`s fave. She does Christina a lot as well.  She's also done Alicia Keys.

http://www.cloutieragency.com/francescatolot/


----------

